# Newark, DE ready to start construction for eventual SEPTA-MARC meetup



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 30, 2017)

http://www.newarkpostonline.com/news/article_e9f03bc0-1544-51ec-8d08-07710203256f.html


----------



## CraigDK (Mar 30, 2017)

DelDOT has a project web page for the station here. Not much, but the presentation to the Newark City Council slides at least give a glimpse of what they are planning.


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 30, 2017)

The project will certainly help things, but I fear the red tape and funding questions will make the SEPTA-MARC meetup a long time coming.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 30, 2017)

fairviewroad said:


> The project will certainly help things, but I fear the red tape and funding questions will make the SEPTA-MARC meetup a long time coming.


Not to mention the name problem. *S*outheastern *P*ennsylvania *A*nd *M*aryland??


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 30, 2017)

CHamilton said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > The project will certainly help things, but I fear the red tape and funding questions will make the SEPTA-MARC meetup a long time coming.
> ...


  Hey, wait! You left Delaware out.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Mar 30, 2017)

Are there any plans to increase service on either of these lines? Otherwise transferring between the trains would be virtually impossible given both lines' weekday rush hour only service.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Mar 30, 2017)

CHamilton said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > The project will certainly help things, but I fear the red tape and funding questions will make the SEPTA-MARC meetup a long time coming.
> ...


SPAM? I love it!


----------



## Anderson (Mar 31, 2017)

So, would a trip from a streetcar in Seattle to this part of the country be called "SPAM the ****"?


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 31, 2017)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> Are there any plans to increase service on either of these lines? Otherwise transferring between the trains would be virtually impossible given both lines' weekday rush hour only service.


This is a good question. Maybe the Newark, DE station will have to have a hotel for people making the connection. 

On a more serious note, if this ever materializes I'm sure we'd see an overhaul in schedules. While it will never approach the service frequencies of the PHL-Trenton-NYP connection between SEPTA and NJT, I'm sure the SEPTA-MARC link-up would be a game-changer. [side note: I wonder if Amtrak might present a bureaucratic obstacle since they would potentially lose thru-passengers on this portion of the route.]

All that said, I wonder if Newark (DE) is even the most logical place for a transfer to occur. It would force people in Wilmington (for example) to take a train a few miles west and then immediately transfer. OTOH, I'm not sure if the Wilmington station would have the operational capacity to host two commuter railroad terminals plus Amtrak thru-trains.


----------



## CraigDK (Mar 31, 2017)

fairviewroad said:


> On a more serious note, if this ever materializes I'm sure we'd see an overhaul in schedules. While it will never approach the service frequencies of the PHL-Trenton-NYP connection between SEPTA and NJT, I'm sure the SEPTA-MARC link-up would be a game-changer. [side note: I wonder if Amtrak might present a bureaucratic obstacle since they would potentially lose thru-passengers on this portion of the route.]
> 
> All that said, I wonder if Newark (DE) is even the most logical place for a transfer to occur. It would force people in Wilmington (for example) to take a train a few miles west and then immediately transfer. OTOH, I'm not sure if the Wilmington station would have the operational capacity to host two commuter railroad terminals plus Amtrak thru-trains.


I wouldn't expect that Amtrak would present much of an obstacle, since I think a fair share of the riders that would transfer between SEPTA & MARC probably aren't riding Amtrak on a regular basis. They will certainly want infrastructure improvements and charge as much as they do for commuter trains else where on the NEC.

As for the most logical transfer place... Maybe not, but operationally, barring re-configuring Wilmington and the tracks around there, I think it makes sense.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 31, 2017)

The location isn't just for transferring between the two systems. The station is located next to UD's STAR campus. They hope workers at the businesses in the STAR campus to utilize the two trains for their commutes. Plus, I think for workers at Aberdeen who live in DE.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Mar 31, 2017)

Anderson said:


> So, would a trip from a streetcar in Seattle to this part of the country be called "SPAM the ****"?


I don't get the second part. Is that a Northwest thing?


----------



## CraigDK (Mar 31, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> The location isn't just for transferring between the two systems. The station is located next to UD's STAR campus. They hope workers at the businesses in the STAR campus to utilize the two trains for their commutes. Plus, I think for workers at Aberdeen who live in DE.


Good points. I would have to assume that UD students might also find having these options convenient.


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 31, 2017)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > So, would a trip from a streetcar in Seattle to this part of the country be called "SPAM the ****"?
> ...


South Lake Union Trolley


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 31, 2017)

One thing I can give some insider info on. The trains that I've been on that serve Newark see many people commuting between Wilmington, Churchmans Crossing, and Newark. It's not uncommon at all. But it should be mentioned that Septa crews despise having to go to Newark. The only time they like going there is if they're on an express train. As it helps the long trip go by much quicker. Crews are qualified to BACON interlocking. But that is a rare trip. Very rare. It should also be noted that Septa trains don't have bathrooms. I believe that some MARC cars have restrooms. And crews are qualified on most of the NEC IINM as they are run by Amtrak crews out of D.C. Zone 2.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 31, 2017)

At a minimum, every MARC train has a restroom in the cab car. A handful of others do as well.



AmtrakBlue said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fairviewroad said:
> ...


Dela-where???


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 2, 2017)

That's better then what we have! Lol!!


----------



## jis (Apr 3, 2017)

MARC basically has restroom facilities similar to NJT.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 25, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fairviewroad said:
> ...


Damn SPAM?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 18, 2017)

And groundbreaking has taken place.

www.newarkpostonline.com/news/article_3e080474-c70d-574e-9044-e9f42c379189.html


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Jul 18, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> And groundbreaking has taken place.
> 
> www.newarkpostonline.com/news/article_3e080474-c70d-574e-9044-e9f42c379189.html


http://www.newarkpostonline.com/news/article_3e080474-c70d-574e-9044-e9f42c379189.html

(You need that http:// thingie to make the link work.)

Thanks for this post and the linked article.

Two phases, so the parking lot and intersection by this time next year, the new station by January 2020. All subject to possible delays, of course. But even with all due skepticism, this is good news.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 8, 2020)

Let's see some money and plans thrown behind this resolution.









Lawmakers seek to link regional rail at new Newark train station


A resolution in the General Assembly would direct DelDOT to work with Maryland and Pennsylvania, Amtrak and other regional entities to strengthen the rail…




www.delawarepublic.org







> A resolution in the General Assembly would direct DelDOT to work with Maryland and Pennsylvania, Amtrak and other regional entities to strengthen the rail service across all three states.
> 
> The goal is to fill a 20 mile gap in service for regional rail, the area between Newark and Perryville, Maryland.
> 
> With the new Newark rail station slated to open next year, lawmakers hope to connect the Maryland Area Regional Commuter train service with SEPTA at that hub.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 8, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Let's see some money and plans thrown behind this resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 9, 2020)

Citing a budget shortfall due to the coronavirus, the Governor of Maryland vetoed the MARC expansion bill. This threatens MARC service to NRK as well as MARC run through service to Virginia. 









Gov. Hogan vetoes MARC expansion bill, Maryland Democrats vow to override


On May 7, Hogan vetoed 37 bills, including HB (House Bill) 1236, or the MARC Train Expansion of Service Act, an ambitious proposal to expand the scope of Maryland’s MARC (Maryland Area Rail Commuter) commuter rail system.



ggwash.org







> On May 7, Hogan vetoed 37 of those bills, including HB (House Bill) 1236, or the MARC Train Expansion of Service Act, an ambitious proposal to expand the scope of Maryland’s MARC (Maryland Area Rail Commuter) commuter rail system.
> 
> The bill, sponsored by Jared Solomon (D-Montgomery), primarily calls for the Maryland Department of Transportation (MDOT) and the Maryland Transit Administration to study running Penn Line trains through their current southern terminus at Union Station in Washington, DC, all the way to Alexandria Union Station in Virginia.
> 
> A pair of amendments, added shortly before the bill became the final bill to pass the State Senate on the final day of session, called for the MTA to study running Penn Line trains between their current northern terminus at Perryville in Cecil County and Newark, Delaware, where they’d be able to interchange with Philadelphia’s SEPTA Commuter Rail Service, and to explore building a rail connection between the two MARC lines which run through Baltimore City, the Penn and Camden Lines.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 9, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Citing a budget shortfall due to the coronavirus, the Governor of Maryland vetoed the MARC expansion bill. This threatens MARC service to NRK as well as MARC run through service to Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meanwhile work continues in the area - they were noisy this morning as I walked along the trail on the north/west side of the tracks. Trains were going through the area slowly, too.


----------

